# Audi Tradition Opens Online Shop for Vintage Parts



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

To keep fine classic cars looking good in the future: “Audi Tradition Parts” today launched its online parts shop for the Audi brand and those that preceded it. The range offered by Audi Tradition is intended to help dealers, members of Audi Club International – and of course all other customers too. To find the shop on the Internet, go to http://www.audi.de/tradition-parts.
* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi Tradition Opens Online Shop for Vintage Parts ([email protected])*

nice.
All of the discussion, reminders, prodding, and bitching paid off!
Well done to the folks working soo hard to make this happen at A/T!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi Tradition Opens Online Shop for Vintage Parts (Sepp)*

I have a friend there who said there was something in the works and this must have been it. The plan is to have it available via dealerships and it looks as if that's the case for Germany and Austria so far. Can't wait to see it expand further.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Audi Tradition Opens Online Shop for Vintage Parts ([email protected])*

That is FANTASTIC. So nice to see Audi making the effort to reach out and support people who are part of it's culture and history.
-Tim


----------

